# Glycerin Method Question...



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

How do you get the KOH dissolved? I have been heating and stirring for a half an hour, it seems like it should dissolve faster. What am I doing wrong?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Second Impression (Sep 25, 2013)

I would guess your glycerin isn't hot enough, it has to be 200± degrees for the lye to dissolve. Even then it's still a pain! 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

Second Impression said:


> I would guess your glycerin isn't hot enough, it has to be 200± degrees for the lye to dissolve. Even then it's still a pain!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app



I bet that's it- thanks so much! I'll try again. LOL


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

I give it was too hot...I have to add a little at a time maybe! I'm not giving up though.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 30, 2013)

I've only made one batch but I heated the glycerine first and then I added the KOH. It dissolved quickly. Must have been quite hot because later I melted my best stick blender. :?


----------

